
Building a realtime location app with ARKit, CoreLocation and Pusher - zan
https://blog.pusher.com/realtime-location-app-arkit-corelocation-pusher/
======
pj_mukh
It would be interesting to figure out the sources of error here. I am assuming
Pusher is able to get sub-100ms in pushing the data? I'm guessing the rest of
the error is due to a combination of: a) GPS positional error (GDOP,
deflections of signals in the atmosphere etc.). Which is why the car appears
on the pavement and 10m forward. b) GPS time delays. Which is why the
"virtual" car appears to be moving slower.

------
tzahola
The video looks pretty lame tbh.

~~~
jhvh1134
I'm going to go a limb here and assume it's a proof of concept. The article is
pretty thorough at explaining the process, which can be refined if the user
decides to go further.

